# panne iBook dual USB



## chriss$40 (23 Septembre 2007)

bonjour,

je suis nouveau sur ce forum, et j'aimerais avoir l'éclairage d'un spécialiste Mac.
je suis assez bon sur les PC, mais c'est la 1ere fois que je suis confronté à ce système.
j'ai un problème de démarrage sur un iBook dual USB.
voici les symptomes que l'utilisateur m'a transmis:

_L'écran se brouille/lignes verticales/écran blanc.._
_de temps en temps, il s'allume normalement, mais 15 mn après, l'écran se fige,...plus de souris, puis se brouille...et parfois s'éteind._

ce que j'ai constaté après l'allumage,.....l'écran arrive très lentement,..au milieu de l'écran, j'ai une petit icone en forme de dossier, avec un point d'intérrogation à l'interieur.
je ne sais pas vers quels points je peux me diriger pour mes investigations.
que pensez-vous de tous ces symptomes, qui sont nouveau pour moi.
merci à tous
CHRISS


----------



## pacis (23 Septembre 2007)

tu as deux problèmes : 

- carte mère défectueuse ( carte vidéo entre autre )
- pas de système d'exploitation  sur le disque dur


----------



## chriss$40 (24 Septembre 2007)

bonjour pacis, et merci pour la réponse.

si tu pense à la "carte vidéo", tu veux parlé du pavé vidéo, sur lequel j'ai lu quelque chose sur un défaut de soudures (déformation de la carte mère) il s'agit bien de ça ??

pour "l'absence de système d'exploitation", il s'agirait de la destruction du système d'exploitation, ou bien d'un disque dur hs ??? parce cette machine possède (possédait)un système d'exploitation, et fonctionnait impeccable...

pourrais-tu me donner des précisions sur tes réponses. 

merci

CHRISS


----------



## pacis (24 Septembre 2007)

chriss$40 a dit:


> ....
> si tu pense &#224; la "carte vid&#233;o", tu veux parl&#233; du pav&#233; vid&#233;o, sur lequel j'ai lu quelque chose sur un d&#233;faut de soudures (d&#233;formation de la carte m&#232;re) il s'agit bien de &#231;a ??
> ....



oui, voir ma signature ...  

Pour valider que c'est bien ce m&#234;me probl&#232;me, tente de d&#233;marrer l'ibook en le tenant fermement ainsi :






Pour le disque dur, ce n'est peut &#234;tre  qu'une perte du lien de d&#233;marrage. ( en appuyant ALT au d&#233;marrage pour s&#233;lectionner le disque dur )


----------



## chriss$40 (24 Septembre 2007)

re,
j'avais déja fait le test,....que j'ai refais avec l'ibook ouvert pour vérifier directement sur le C.I., .....l'ibook ne redémarre pas...il reste toujour sur cette icone de dossier avec le point d'intérrogation.
pour le disque dur, j'avais déja tenté les différentes touches indiquées sur les forums, mais rein...!!!!
j'ai mis le HDD sur un boitier externe connecté à un USB de mon PC, mais si le PC détecte bien le disque, il ne peut pas renter dedans, malgré l'essais de plusieur programme de détection des partitions MAC....

je nage....au secours...

merci

CHRISS


----------



## chriss$40 (27 Septembre 2007)

bonjour, 
je crois que tu avais raison, j'ai bien peur qu'il y ai 2 pannes...
une panne vidéo, comme la photo du dernier post,.....
et une panne du HDD.
sur ce lien http://perso.orange.fr/pautex/ibook/video.html...... il est expliqué une méthode empirique pour remédier au problème vidéo, dû au défaut de soudure du pavé vidéo, par déformation de la stucture.
que pense-tu de cette méthode, qui me parait un peu barbare, surtout que l'auteur parle d'une application d'environ 30 secondes sur le pavé...quand on sait ce que dégage un décapeur thermique, 30 secondes, ça me parais suffisant pour tout cramer.
je voudrais aussi savoir, en ce qui concerne le HDD, si comme les PC, la machine est taouée, ou si tu veux, le système d'exploitation est indissociable de la bécane, tout au moins les cd livrés avec la machine ???? 
merci de me donner ton avis sur tout cela.....
cordialement.
CHRISS


----------



## chriss$40 (28 Septembre 2007)

hello PACIS, tu n'a pas répondu à mes 2 précédents messages,...tu es faché ???

CHRISS


----------



## Tox (28 Septembre 2007)

Ou plus simplement absent du forum


----------



## pacis (29 Septembre 2007)

chriss$40 a dit:


> hello PACIS, tu n'a pas répondu à mes 2 précédents messages,...tu es faché ???
> 
> CHRISS



hihi, je ne peux pas être à l'Apple expo et ici , et sur les autres forums ...  

Le coup de M. Pautex est magnifique ... et connu ...
Si tu regardes ma signature tu devrais tout comprendre par la suite ...  

Pour le Dd il n'y a aucun lien , on est pas sur Windows et PC là ...


----------



## chriss$40 (30 Septembre 2007)

bonjour pacis, 
je suis content de voir que ton absence était dû à des raisons prof.

pour la 2 eme partie de la réponse...
dixit pacis: Pour le Dd il n'y a aucun lien , on est pas sur Windows et PC là ....... 
je n'ai pas compris.....

c'est de l'ironie, ou de la moquerie ??, ou bien tu me confirme bien que les machine Mac ne sont jamais tatouées (HDD/bios) ???
CHRISS


----------



## Tox (30 Septembre 2007)

Ta question n'est pas claire.

Deux cas de figure :

Soit tu possèdes les DVD/CD qui vont avec le Mac et ces DVD/CD ne fonctionneront qu'avec le modèle de Mac que tu possèdes (sans limitation de numéro de série). Par exemple, les derniers DVD (septembre 2007) pour MB C2D fonctionnent aussi sur les MB C2D de mai.

Soit tu possèdes le système OS X complet et il fonctionnera sur tous les Mac, pour autant qu'ils présentent la configuration minimale requise.


----------



## pacis (30 Septembre 2007)

chriss$40 a dit:


> bonjour pacis,
> je suis content de voir que ton absence était dû à des raisons prof.
> 
> pour la 2 eme partie de la réponse...
> ...



je confirme bien : pas de lien DD et bios ( ça existe ça d'ailleurs ??  )


----------

